# Roadmaster skyrider deluxe



## mnt (Jul 13, 2014)

I haven't been on a forum for years now, I am more interested in collecting 80's boomboxes right now, but I am still looking for one particular bike, which is Roadmaster with an angular shape tank. I want it cheap for a project bike, all I need is a frame, tank, a sprocket and a chain guard. If someone have one for sale, let me know please. ( I am also looking for a spaceliner front chrome out bezel, for a men's bikecool:


----------



## rideahiggins (Jul 13, 2014)

*Skyrider Deluxe*

I have this one for sale $125 plus shipping. Or you can pick it up at my place, at the Portland Indiana swap meet this weekend, or at Memory lane swap meet next month.


----------



## mnt (Jul 14, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## jd56 (Jul 19, 2014)

I know where this one is a available in Va.

He's asking $155





Maybe I can help as I know the guy.


----------

